# اسعار الذهب من عام 1955-2005



## alshangiti (15 أبريل 2007)

اسعار الذهب من عام 1955-2005


----------



## london_boy (16 أبريل 2007)

مشكووور جدا 

استفسار بسيط هل قيمه الدولار عام 1955 هي نفسها عام 2005 ؟ !!

اذا نحصل قيمه التحويل يصبح لدينا فهم كامل للسعر 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد حمزه (20 أبريل 2007)

*ولنا ملاحظة عجيبة جدا !!!!*

أسعار الذهب كما يبدو تزيد وتقل على مر السنين ولا تزيد باستمرار كما تصورت !!!!!!! 
هل هذا معقـول؟؟؟؟؟!!!!

2005	$444.74 
2004	$409.72 
2003	$363.38 
2002	$309.73 
2001	$271.04 
2000	$279.11 
1999	$290.25 
1998	$288.70 
1997	$287.05 
1996	$369.00 
1995	$387.00 
1994	$383.25 
1993	$391.75 
1992	$333.00 
1991	$353.15 
1990	$386.20 
1989	$401.00 
1988	$410.15 
1987	$486.50 
1986	$390.90 
1985 $327.00 
1984	$309.00 
1983	$380.00 
1982	$447.00 
1981	$400.00 
1980	$594.90 
1979	$459.00 
1978	$208.10 
1977	$161.10 
1976	$133.77 
1975	$139.29 
1974	$183.77 
1973	$106.48 
1972	$63.84 
1971	$44.60 
1970	$38.90 
1969	$41.00 
1968	$43.50 
1967	$35.50 
1966	$35.40 
1965	$35.50 
1964	$35.35 
1963	$35.25 
1962	$35.35 
1961	$35.50 
1960	$36.50 
1959	$35.25 
1958	$35.25 
1957	$35.25 
1956	$35.20 
1955	$35.15


----------



## alshangiti (21 أبريل 2007)

اسعار الذهب فى ازدياد من عام 2001 من 271 $/ z الى 691 $/ z فى عام 2007


----------



## alshangiti (21 أبريل 2007)

Please refere to latest news about gold price posted on 2-4-2007


----------



## abkhayat (18 يوليو 2011)

هل يمكن معرفة سعر الاونصه بالجنيه المصري عام 1959 ؟؟؟؟ شكرا سلفا


----------



## mernien (18 يناير 2012)

هل يمكن معرفه سعر الاونصة والجنية الذهب بالجنية المصري سنة 64؟


----------



## alshangiti (19 يناير 2012)

http://www.kitco.com/charts/popup/au3650nyb_.html


----------



## alshangiti (20 يناير 2012)

فى عام ١٩٩٥. كان سعر الأوقية. ٣٥. دولار للأونصه. وفى عام ١٩٦٤. ٣٥.٣٥. دولار.


----------



## alshangiti (20 يناير 2012)

فى عام 1995. كان سعر الأوقية. 35. دولار للأونصه. وفى عام 1964. 35.35. دولار.


----------



## okiskar (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا أخي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## immortality (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بالله نبي نسال هدي الاسعار لقيمة الذهب باي وزن يعني جرام؟؟


----------



## alshangiti (28 نوفمبر 2012)

معذرة. الذهب. يباع. بالونصة. الاونصة. ٣١.١٠٣٥. غرام.


----------



## محمدالوزير (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكووور جدا​


----------



## أبو رشوان (30 مايو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## حسن الهاشمي (4 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

